

Magit a Git Porcelain for Emacs - duncan_bayne
http://magit.vc/

======
duncan_bayne
Obligatory screenshots (from Emacs w/ Solarized theme, running on StumpWM
window manager):

[http://postimg.org/image/50d4d1rrv/](http://postimg.org/image/50d4d1rrv/)
(log)

[http://postimg.org/image/s3eiagp89/](http://postimg.org/image/s3eiagp89/)
(diff)

------
duncan_bayne
This is the first Git tool I've ever used that I prefer to the regular old
command line interface.

